# Which is better? GTX 560 or HD 6850?



## jd132

Hi, I need to know if the GTX 560 is better than the HD 6850...Thanx..


----------



## kdfresh09

yes the gtx560 is more powerful than the 6850, plus you get physx, and sli scaling is pretty dang good. (not to knock amd)


----------



## Ankur

jd132 said:


> Hi, I need to know if the GTX 560 is better than the HD 6850...Thanx..



Just to increase your confidence. . .GTX 560 is one of the bit of high end and 6850 is mid end.


----------



## jd132

ok Thanx... would 6850X2(Crossfire) outperform the 560?


----------



## Aastii

jd132 said:


> ok Thanx... would 6850X2(Crossfire) outperform the 560?



Yes, by quite a long way, however will also be drawing more power and creating a lot more heat


----------



## jd132

Ah..ok...yeah i have a 600w Rosewill PSU, so It may not handle 2X 6850...I have one, but was thinkin about switching to GTX 560 or getting one more 6850...


----------



## linkin

jd132 said:


> Ah..ok...yeah i have a *600w Rosewill PSU*, so It may not handle 2X 6850...I have one, but was thinkin about switching to GTX 560 or getting one more 6850...



Which model. Depending on that it may or may not be suitable for use. Or better yet just look on the sticker and tell me the combined +12v wattage, as well as 3.3v and 5v wattages.


----------



## jd132

Green Series, RG630-2...


----------

